# iTunes/iPhoto library on Windows server



## Jorg (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi,

This question has probably been asked before, but I was unable to find the answer. Perhaps any of you can direct me to a thread or page where my questions are answered?

I have a network containg among others a Windows XP based server that I would like to use to store my MP3s and JPEGs. I would like to use iTunes and iPhoto on my Powerbook to access them. 

- How can I configure iPhoto and iTunes to use the Windows machine as the main library for these programs? 
- Is there a way to prevent startup problems with iPhoto and iTunes when the network is unavailable, or does this require a full reconfiguration of the programs?
- Another related thing: I can access the Windows shares on my Powerbook, however I have to manually reconnect to them at each boot. How can I set the Mac to reconnect to the windows share automatically at startup when they are available?

Thank you very much for directing me in the right direction!

Jorg


----------



## quiksan (Aug 27, 2004)

1st off - welcome!

as for iphoto, I'm actually not sure if you can remotely store your image library.  haven't tried it.  typically, I archive my library to dvd every 6 months.  (though I back it up to an external drive more often)

I know iTunes allows you to store music in multiple locations.  in iTunes Prefs, go to the Advanced tab.  From there, make sure the bottom option - Copy Files to iTunes Music folder when adding to library - is UNCHECKED.  That way, you can have your music collection on the win server.  Connect to that server, and drag all your music into iTunes.  It'll add it to the app, but leave it in it's network location.
when you open iTunes and aren't connected to the network, those songs will still show up, but they won't be playable (obviously).

hope that gets you started.


----------



## Jorg (Aug 27, 2004)

Quiksan,

Thanks for your reply.

At the moment, I have my MP3 collection neatly organized in iTunes directly on the Powerbook. When I copy the MP3s to the Windows PC, erase them from the Powerbook and re-add them from the Windows PC to iTunes, will all data be restored from the ID3 tags or so? Do I not need to move system files (library meta data or so) from the Mac to the PC?

Thanks again,

Jorg


----------



## arkayn (Aug 27, 2004)

ID3 tags are stored on the individual files themselves, so you will not have to reimport them.


----------



## Jorg (Aug 28, 2004)

OK, so iTunes can read the files from the network. However, how can I set my Powerbook to automatically connect to the network shares at startup? So far, I only managed to access the shares when I reconnect to that particular computer manually.


----------



## bobw (Aug 28, 2004)

Mount your shares on the PowerBook, then open the Accounts PreferencePane, click on the Startup Tab, drag your mounted shares to the window and put a check in the box. Now they'll mount when you bootup.

 You could also put a folder anywhere on your drive and drop the mounted shares in that folder, then drag the folder to your Dock. Then you could Control or Right Click that folder in your Dock to the share you want to mount.


----------

